# Stopping squeaky boots



## dimsum (24 Oct 2008)

How does one stop the "squeak" when you move around in the boots? 

My older Aircrew boots and my new TCB squeak whenever I move my feet (not just when I walk) and while I'm sure it doesn't affect flight safety, it might if someone on the crew punches me out for it being too annoying.


----------



## xo31@711ret (24 Oct 2008)

LOL! Man, glad to see it just isn't me! 
I've had at least 3 or 4 pair of ankles boots over the years since 1982: and each & every pair squeaked. I've turned some in for new ones; tried soaking 'em; etc;
I've had no problems with combat boots; CF shoes; jump boots; kortex boots; desert boots; etc. Learned to live with my squeaky ankle boots. But there's no problem in hearing me walking up the hallway at the unit.  ;D


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 Oct 2008)

My 1st pair of the AF CWWBs squeaked every move I made.  Honestly, I took them back to supply and said "I can't wear these and the people I work with are starting to get annoyed at the constant noise".  I thought it was the sole breaking in until I walked on some grass on the way to NERT and...squeak squeak squeak.  I went to Supply the next day with them.  They were reluctant at first until I said "well, I'll make it simple..exchange them, or I'll just return them.  I won't wear these again."

I got new ones, no squeaks in either pair of my CWWBs or my initial pair of TCBs.


----------

